# 9 week old German Shepherd with deformed paw.



## quarasfor87 (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got a GSD with a deformed paw. I believe the name of the disorder is syndactyly, which is when some or all toes are partially united. In my case, she has one fully formed toe, x2 toes fused together that never split and then one toe that is missing. As of now she runs around and walks without any issues or complaints. My question is has anyone ever experienced this or have a GSD with a similar issue. I'm just wondering what's the likelihood of her growing and this paw becoming a worsening issue or if there's anything I should be aware of or keep in mind while she's young.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I think? One of my cats has a similar paw. It has never hurt or hindered him in anyway so we decided not to get surgery on him even though the vet suggested it. I've never analyzed his paw carefully because he is semi-feral and hisses, growls, scratches if I try too hard with him. 

Maybe a vet visit is in order. Is the pup still growing/what's her age?


----------



## quarasfor87 (Mar 26, 2014)

She's x9w/o today. I figured I'd wait for her to grow into it a little more before I got her x-rays for it. The vet said he thinks it'll be ok and that we will just have to play the waiting game and see. I was just curious if anyone else knew much about this since there's not much on the web about this.


----------

